# Whats the go GB Lumber or Granberg Alaskan Mills ?



## Stihlman441 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ha guys, im thinking about getting a mill,in Oss i have found two types a GB Lumber mill or a Granberg Alaskan mill any comments on these and the best place to get one from.I have a large amount of pine logs from a job i did recently.I intend to use my 660 with 36'' bar or 880 with 36'' bar maybe the 50'' one day for some bigger slabs.
The first project is to mill up boards to line the wife's horse stables.
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## BobL (Aug 13, 2010)

Stihlman441 said:


> Ha guys, im thinking about getting a mill,in Oss i have found two types a GB Lumber mill or a Granberg Alaskan mill any comments on these and the best place to get one from.I have a large amount of pine logs from a job i did recently.I intend to use my 660 with 36'' bar or 880 with 36'' bar maybe the 50'' one day for some bigger slabs.
> The first project is to mill up boards to line the wife's horse stables.
> Thanks for your comments.



Firstly, I don't want to sound too negative, but given the fanastic variety of other timber we have in Oz, Alaskan CS milling lots of pine boards sounds about as satisfying as watching paint dry and is really a job for a bandsaw mill or a lucas, or a Norwood rail type mill would also be another. But seeing as you already have the logs and assuming you are going to get a CSM anyway, here's what I would recommend.

The GB comes in two versions, one version clamps to the bar at both ends as does the Granberg. The other GB connects to the bar bolts which is a much all round stronger mill and also provides a bit more cutting width than the other types of mills. If all you ever were going to mill is pine then the dual bar clamp design would be fine but if you intend on also milling Aussie hardwood and the stronger GB is available I would definitely go for one of these.

Next, in terms of saws chains and bars, to cut pine, I would consider a pico lopro 050 3/8 chain on a 36" 050 bar and use the 660. The lopro cuts a slightly narrower kerf, which together with the higher chain speed of the 660 will keep up with the 880s cutting speed in softer wood. Plus the 660 is lighter and toting a CS mill around that is lighter all adds up at the end of the day. If you are after sheer cutting speed an alternative is to run 404 chain with rakers dropped to make a 8 or 9º cutting angle (NB this is not top plate angle) but this will turn a lot of wood into saw dust and generate a rougher finish. If you put a pico lopro chain on the 880, the lopro may stretch it too much and break. The one thing that will prevent you doing the above is that currently there are no rim sprockets that will fit pico lopro chain but fortunately look here http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=144956

I have used lopro on my 24" mill with a 440 using a regular 3/8 sprocket and its not really the best thing for it.

An ideal setup would be to use the 880 running dropped rakers to break up the log into cants, and then the 660 with the lopro to cut boards.

There are lots of other possibilities and I'm sure other members will provide these.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 13, 2010)

You have some choices with the saws you have, I would use the 460/440 on a mini mill as an edger and the 660/880 on a alaskan mill. Make a couple pass with the 880 when the chain goes dull strap up the 660 and move on. If you have someone helping you could mill softwood pretty quick.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for your comments guys.
BobL when i said i was going to cut boards,well i really ment sleepers 2'' thick and 8'' wide.If i stack them on top of each other and insert spacers between will this help stop them bowing ect while drying.


----------



## splitpost (Aug 15, 2010)

Just a few pics of my GB set up ,660,36"bar 3/8 063 cutting cypress pine 
8"x2" and 25"x2.5" sleepers hope this helps


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 25, 2010)

There is a Ossy mill made by Westford are they any good and i dont know there prices. I have seen a new Granberg Alaskan Mrk 111 with Aux oiler on ebay for $450. I also dont know the prices of the GB units,i am after one to suit a 36'' bar.


----------



## BobL (Aug 25, 2010)

Stihlman441 said:


> There is a Ossy mill made by Westford are they any good and i dont know there prices. I have seen a new Granberg Alaskan Mrk 111 with Aux oiler on ebay for $450. I also dont know the prices of the GB units,i am after one to suit a 36'' bar.



Westford mills are basically granberg clones.
see http://www.vianet.net.au/~jemal/
When I priced one 4 years ago they were about the same price ie both over priced.


----------



## bobsreturn (Aug 25, 2010)

*mill*

one of my mates has a westford rail mill , seem faster ? than a slabbing mill . works well he cut a lot of pine for shelving and beams for his shed .due to a bad back my lucas mill is better for me , no bending , if you can hire one locally you should get a lot of wood cut for the cost of a slabber . bobl has plans to build his if you have the time also . slabbing is about sharp chains cutting at an angle rather than straight on if you can ,so get a wide slabber and wear ear muffs . really great to open up a log


----------



## splitpost (Aug 25, 2010)

Stihlman441 said:


> There is a Ossy mill made by Westford are they any good and i dont know there prices. I have seen a new Granberg Alaskan Mrk 111 with Aux oiler on ebay for $450. I also dont know the prices of the GB units,i am after one to suit a 36'' bar.



PM sent


----------



## masculator (Jan 30, 2011)

Might be a bit far down the track for this thread but the GB mills are NOT in production and have not been for quite a while now. Last I heard they were looking at getting someone to make them for them, but as at present they are unavailable. looks like westford, granberg, or make your own folks!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for your replay and wecome to the forum,you will love it.I ended up getting a Granberg 36'' mill and a Minni mill from the U.S a lot cheaper than here.
Where i ozz are ya based ?.


----------



## masculator (Jan 30, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> Thanks for your replay and wecome to the forum,you will love it.I ended up getting a Granberg 36'' mill and a Minni mill from the U.S a lot cheaper than here.
> Where i ozz are ya based ?.



I am about 100 km east south east of melbourne, Warragul. I am borrowing a GB at the moment (haven't cut anything with it yet.) was thinking of doing an ironbark log with it today, got a 42 inch bar with it also got a 36 inch bar on a ms660. Also have a slabbing rail to bolt the saw to (horizontal, free standing, modifying it to do vertical as well as horizontal to do dimensioned lumber easily, similar to a wombat mill.)

Been a lurker on the site for a while, always good to see what others are doing. I know a few of the guys on here from other sites.


----------



## Timberframed (Jan 31, 2011)

There is a fabricator in Florida USA that makes a bare bones 60"4 poster for $200. Shipping is free in the US. Simple but very effective. I have one and it doesn't have bells and whistles but it does the job! Frame is 1" steel square stock welded, drilled, tapped. All adjustments are with ease. PM me and I can put you in touch with him.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## masculator (Jan 31, 2011)

Timberframed said:


> There is a fabricator in Florida USA that makes a bare bones 60"4 poster for $200. Shipping is free in the US. Simple but very effective. I have one and it doesn't have bells and whistles but it does the job! Frame is 1" steel square stock welded, drilled, tapped. All adjustments are with ease. PM me and I can put you in touch with him.
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Thats a nice lump of oak you got to cut up there. looks like an oleo mac/olympik hanging off the mill. How do you find it goes?


----------



## masculator (Jan 31, 2011)

*GB lumber mill and some hardwood*

here is the GB lumber mill with a MS 660 with a 42 inch bar. I tried it out today to see how it would go. only log I had in my yard worth cutting was a bit of ironbark(I think) branch wood.View attachment 170425
View attachment 170426
View attachment 170427


----------



## Timberframed (Jan 31, 2011)

I couldn't be any more pleased. Actually badged ICS but Oly Mac made it. Originally a concrete stone steel rescue/demolition saw but now it can do both. Stihl 090 bar mount. Took many hours of research to find that out. No modifications. Has a lot of torque and can handle this 54" bugger of Ash nola contendo.


----------



## kagewages (May 11, 2022)

splitpost said:


> Just a few pics of my GB set up ,660,36"bar 3/8 063 cutting cypress pine
> 8"x2" and 25"x2.5" sleepers hope this helps


----------



## kagewages (May 11, 2022)

The pictures are no longer available. would it be possible to repost them. I have one I boughr over 10 years ago ,,never. assembled it..and have lost the instruction as mice shredded them Thankyou


----------



## splitpost (May 12, 2022)

kagewages said:


> The pictures are no longer available. would it be possible to repost them. I have one I boughr over 10 years ago ,,never. assembled it..and have lost the instruction as mice shredded them Thankyou


Unfortunately there gone but I do have the instructions somewhere, I'll have a look over the weekend and if I find them I'll post on here


----------



## kagewages (May 12, 2022)

oh my Gosh ! You are a life saver. It looks easy but never assembling one, its a total guess as to how the bar clamps down and so many parts to figure out the correct spot they go. . thank you thank you.


----------



## splitpost (May 13, 2022)

Had a chance to have a look seems like mine are in a safe place ,even i can't find them ,any how I took some pic for you hope this helps,you'll notice i have an aux oiler as well ,just something I fabbed up


----------



## kagewages (May 13, 2022)

thank you this will help a lot. mine came with a oiler jug and hose also ..I will.use you setup to mount mine. I have a clone stilh 660 I will have to figure out how it mounts to the place on the mill and what shims are used and how the bar is clamped down. those pictures Are great..again THANK YOU! Mine is 66 inches long. my GB bar is 54 inches


----------



## splitpost (May 13, 2022)

kagewages said:


> thank you this will help a lot. mine came with a oiler jug and hose also ..I will.use you setup to mount mine. I have a clone stilh 660 I will have to figure out how it mounts to the place on the mill and what shims are used and how the bar is clamped down. those pictures Are great..again THANK YOU! Mine is 66 inches long. my GB bar is 54 inches


The bar tip is simply held in place by 1 Allen Head bolt clamping it in the mill ,the powerhead is mounted by leaving the clutch cover on but using the special nuts which tighten your clutch cover and bar ,they have a step shoulder to offset the mill in order for the bar to be in the right place ,the mill is the held by 2 Allen head bolts that then screw into the clutch cover nuts,hope this all makes sense ,my mill is the 36inch which needs a 42inch bar to achieve that cut ,its currently set to take the 36inch bar ,this gives me ample bar to cut slabs ,I then rip them down to what ever size timbers I need using either my mini mill or my big ass circular saw


----------



## BobL (May 13, 2022)

These mills were made in the days when some power heads had longer fronts. By this I mean the distance between the bar bolts and the front of the saw, as shown by the blue arrow. Depending on which saw is used this eats up valuable bar cutting length but you use you may be able to drill new holes so you can move the saw forward to recover some of that cutting length.


My BIL Mill mill uses a similar arrangement (mill bolts to the bar bolts except I removed the clutch cover and bolt further in.
Of course I then had to make a custom clutch cover.



I built the mill around the 076 but when I got the 880 found I had to make an adapter plate because it was the 880 that had the slightly longer front.


----------

